# EG-E1 and Canon RP battery door



## JPAZ (Mar 6, 2019)

So I am trying to figure out how to remove the RP battery door to attach the grip. I don;t see any obvious release and canno find anything online in Canon USA or elsewhere. Maybe it is just me, but anyone oput there who can advise?

Thanks!


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 6, 2019)

from the camera's manual


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> View attachment 183373
> 
> from the camera's manual


Who would have bothered to read the manual when you can get someone else to do it for you.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks, @andrea1989.

So, I do RTFM and looked through it again this AM. I cannot find the page posted above. Just so I will know, can you please give me the page number?


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 6, 2019)

Perhaps not in the most obvious of locations, it's in Reference section p. 560, not in the main portion of the manual. Also, it is listed in the index under "Extension Grip."


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 7, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Who would have bothered to read the manual when you can get someone else to do it for you.



Hey there, @ Mt Spokane Photography. I generally would not reply to a post like yours but do want to let everyone know:

I AM HOLDING THE PRINTED MANUAL THAT CAME WITH MY RP AND THIS INFORMATION IS ABSOLUTELY NOT IN IT ANYWHERE. 

Turns out it is in the online version of the manual. I suspect that my book is an earlier version (the copyright is 2018) and it has since been revised. So I am only responding to let others know that printed manual enclosed with their new camera might not be quite up to date.

Thanks for bringing it up so now everyone can be aware.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm glad the mystery is resolved and others are now alerted. Did you get the door off ok?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2019)

old-pr-pix said:


> I'm glad the mystery is resolved and others are now alerted. Did you get the door off ok?


I hope so. I was going to suggest pliers.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 7, 2019)

Did worry about breaking a breaking a nail but it wnet OK


----------



## awair (Mar 12, 2019)

Just to clarify - there are two versions of "the manual": the basic "Instruction Manual", a paper guide that may be included with your camera (?) & and the "Advanced User Guide" (612 pages), which is download only.

Regrettably, it seems that you have to read the manual to work this out...

... not even sure if this (text) is in the Basic version!


----------

